# Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!



## frido (21. Okt. 2011)

Hallo,

nachdem der Teich nun mit Folie verlegt ist und ich die ganze Geschichte auch schon geflutet habe, habe ich nun vor ein paar Tagen versucht, die Ufermatten zu verlegen. Das war nicht mein bester Einfall. Ich hätte die Ufermatten vor dem Befüllen mit der EPDM Folie verkleben sollen, Die Matte treibt böse auf (steile Wände) und läßt sich auch mit Steinen nicht gescheit fixieren-außerdem habe  ich dann immer Lücken in der Matte, hinter denen sich die Fische später versteckenkönnen und sich Schmodder ansammeln kann. Nun mein Plan:

Ich lasse schweren Herzens das "teure Leitungswasser" wieder in den Gulli laufen und werde die Matten im leeren Teich zurechschneiden und dann mit der EPDM Folie verkleben. Für nächste Woche ist noch mal schönes Wetter angesagt und kein Frost-also meine letzte Chance, den Teich dieses Jahr noch fertig zu bekommen.

Meine Frage:

Welchen Kleber kann ich hier am besten benutzen? Ich muß die Rückseite des Vlies (irgend so ein Filzzeug) mit der EPDM Folie verkleben. Die Ufermatten sind logischerweise klitschnass und ich werde sie auch nicht wirklich trocken bekommen. Brauche also einen Kleber, der diese beiden Materialien auch im feuchten Zustand sicher verklebt. Funktioniert das mit Innotec oder sollte ich besser einen anderen (Unterwasser)Kleber benutzen. Bin für jeden fachmännischen Hinweis dankbar!

LG

Andreas


----------



## Moderlieschenking (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*

Hallo Andreas,


> Die Matte treibt böse auf (steile Wände) und läßt sich auch mit Steinen nicht gescheit fixieren


Hast Du die Matte mit Sand gut eingewaschen? wenn nicht, dann ist das dein Problem.
Ich habe auch steile Wände und bei mir treibt keine einzige Ufermatte auf.
LG Markus


----------



## frido (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*

Wie gesagt, ich habe fast senkrechte Wände-du hast ja relativ ausgedehnte Flachwasserbereiche. Ich hab es vorher mal in der regentonne probiert-80 % des Sandes fallen wieder raus und die restlichen 20 % reichen nicht aus, um die Ufermatten halbwegs an die steilen Wände zu drücken. Außerdem trieseln die Kunsstofffäden ganz schön aus, wenn ich die Matten mit dem Sand einreibe-ist das normal? Es schwimmen schon etliche von den schwarz-grünen Fasern im Teich-zum Glück an der Oberfläche. Der Pumpe macht so ein Knäuel bestimmt bald den Gar aus. 

Hauptproblem ist aber die Kleberfrage!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*

Hallo Andreas,
zum Kleber kann ich Dir nichts sagen,
aber ich wasche den Sand mit einem __ Wasserschlauch ein und dann ist die Matte wirklich
gut mit dem Sand eingewaschen. Beim Reiben habe ich noch nicht festgestellt, dass sich
dabei Fasern lösen.
LG Markus


----------



## Moonlight (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*

Probier mal Adheseal ... das kann man auch unter Wasser benutzen.

http://www.innotec-online.de/index.php?ID=4&section_id=15&subID=3

Mandy


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*

Hallo,
Mandys Tipp kann ich mich nur anschließen!   
Das funktioniert auch auf feuchtem Untergrund, also keine Bange!
Meine Bezugsquelle ist Koi-Discount.


----------



## frido (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*

Na dann werd ich das Zeug´s ma probieren-hatte ein wenig bedenken, weil ich mal irgendwo gelesen habe, das es z.B. bei den Standardregentonnen (Filterbau) überhaupt nicht funktionieren soll. Aber wenn ihr sagt, das geht-werd ich´s mal glauben...-und bei dem Preis muß es ja funktionieren! :beten


----------



## Moonlight (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*

Warum soll das bei den Regentonnen nicht gehen?
Ich habe meine Tonne dieses Jahr damit abgedichtet ... hält wie Atze 

Mandy


----------



## Zermalmer (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*

Hallo,
Mandy hat an sich recht...
gibt aber ein paar Randbedingungen, die man beachten sollte...
Hat sich ein Biofilm gebildet, dann bekommt man das Zeug einfach nicht auf die Folie.

Da muss man dann doch schon ein wenig ablassen, reinigen und dann kann das auch halten.

Hab gut ne halbe Kartusche verballert, bis ich gemerkt habe, das das nur partiell hält.
Für Ufermatte fixieren kann aber auch das reichen... muss man schauen und abwägen.

Und bei Regentonnen verhält es sich da ähnlich.

Das dürfte das Problem der meisten Anwender sein.

Ich hab hier Industrietonnen aus dem Chemie-Bereich, allerdings auch nur für das Regenwasser... da hält selbst das Zeug im trockenen Zustand nicht drauf


----------



## buddler (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*

moin,moin!
auf pe wird langfristig auch kein Adheseal halten.pe kann man nur schweißen um eine langfristige verbindung zu erstellen.
aber es ging ja um EPDM
da wird man wohl mit stützen die folie mit der ufermatte verbinden können.
gruß jörg


----------



## Kolja (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*

Hallo Frido,

man kann die Ufermatte auch unten "umnähen" und in diese Taschen Steine und/oder Sand und Pflanzen füllen.


----------



## Limnos (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*

Hi Andreas

Kannst Du nicht an den unteren Mattenrand kleine Gewicht hängen, z.B. Bleistreifen, die Du mit Blumendraht "annähst". Wenn Du das auf der Mattenrückseite machst, sieht man das später auch nicht. Bleiblech gibt´s im Bedachungsgeschäft als ca 25 cm breite Rolle. Kann auch gut verwendet werden, wenn man Wasserpflanzenbündel versenken will. Diese kleinen Bleimengen spielen bei einer großen Wassermenge keine Rolle, zumal es sich erst im sauren Milieu in nennenswertem Maße löst.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Hagalaz (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*

Aber __ Blei würde ich nicht in den Teich bringen egal wie groß er ist aber das ist einstellungssache


----------



## frido (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*

Wasser ist raus-jetzt können die Matten ein wenig trocknen und werden dann zurechtgeschnitten und an der Folie per Innotec Adhesil verklebt. Hoffe, das funzt wie ich mir das vorstelle. Die Idee von Wolfgang hatte ich auch erst-ich wollte Elektriker Rohr mit Trasszement füllen und dieses dann an der Unterseite hinter den Matten vernähen oder mit Kabelbindern sichern, so das das Gewicht die Matten an die Steilwand zieht. Ist mir aber zu umständlich und das Wasser ist doch verdammt kalt um darin rumzuplanschen-wir haben hier seit einer Woche schon Nachtfröste.


----------



## Moonlight (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*

Na dann drück ich die Daumen, dass alles auch so hält wie wir uns das vorstellen ... 
Immerhin war Adheseal mein Vorschlag ... wäre mir echt peinlich wenn das jetzt nicht geht 

Mandy


----------



## frido (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*

@Mandy:  ...jaaa, das darf es Dir dann ruhig sein!  Meld mich dann Ende der Woche und werde berichten, ob Du wieder ruhig schlafen kannst... Danke für den Tipp!

LG

Andreas


----------



## Moonlight (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*

:beten  :beten   :beten


----------



## frido (26. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*

So-gestern habe ich die Matten untereinander und mit der Folie verklebt. Was soll ich sagen: Es hält so "leidlich"... Mit einem ordentlichen Ruck könnte ich die Verbindungen wohl wieder trennen-aber für das bißchen Ufermatte am auftreiben zu hindern, wirds wohl reichen. Habe heute die "Schwachstellen noch einmal mit etwas mehr Kleber nachgeklebt und dann sollte ich bald wieder fluten können. Schön siehts auch aus-findet sogar meine "Lebensabschnittsgefährtin"-und die hat sonst während der Bauphase nur gemeckert...  So langsam kann sie sich vorstellen, das wenn alles fertig und eingewachsen ist, das mal ein richtig schöner Fleck Natur wird. Eigentlich war sie nämlich gar nicht so begeistert von meinem Teichprojekt-so viel Platz ist ja ehh nicht da und dann noch "sooo ein riiiesiger Teich"...

Also moonlight, vielen Dank für deinen Tipp und kannst heut abend ohne schlechtes Gewissen ins Bett gehen-wenn de nicht gerade Nachtschicht hast...

LG

Andreas


----------



## Moonlight (26. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*



frido schrieb:


> kannst heut abend ohne schlechtes Gewissen ins Bett gehen-wenn de nicht gerade Nachtschicht hast..



Hey Andreas,

ich hab keine Nachtschicht heute ... da bin ich aber froh das es einigermaßen hält .
Ich werd die Nacht in meinem Bettchen schlafen, wie Gott in Frankreich 

Mandy


----------



## Piddel (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*

Hallo nochmal zu diesem Thema:

Stehe ( für mein neues Projekt ) vor einem ähnlichem Problem und habe bisher keinerlei Erfahrungen mit den Matten.

Daher meine Frage an die Ufermatten-Experten:

- Lassen sich die Matten vielleicht "vorformen" damit die Spannung rausgeht und so ein Auftreiben verhindert wird.
- dannach wässern und mit Sand einreiben
- Punktuell kleben mit Innotec wollte ich schon aber nicht zig Kartuschen von dem ( teuren ) Zeug verballern.
- wollte die Matten von NG nehmen ca. 5 m / 60-80 cm breit - sind wohl die besten ?

Grobskizze/Querschnitt:



 

Danke schonmal
Gruß
Peter

Genauer Bericht über mein Vorhaben folgt - wenn der Schuppen endlich abgerissen..:beten.. ist und ich den Bagger freimachen kann...


----------



## Moderlieschenking (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*

Hallo Peter,

ich habe meine Ufermatten seit 3 Jahren im Teich und da schwimmt absolut nichts auf.
Ein verkleben ist in meinen Augen nicht nötig.
Zuerst die Ufermatten mit Sand einreiben, dann wässern und schon kannst Du sie verlegen.
Ich würde Dir raten nicht längere Stücke als 2 Meter zu machen, denn sonst werden
sie zu schwer um alleine zu transportieren.
Wenn die Ufermatten nicht angeklebt sind, werden sich darunter viele Teichbewohner verstecken.
Bei mir werden die Matten gerne von Fröschen und Libellenlarven als Versteck genommen.

LG Markus


----------



## Piddel (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*

Hi Markus,
habe mir schon gedacht und gehofft, dass Du als Ufermatten-Spezi antwortest..

Schau Dir mal meine Skizze genauer an. Ich muß ein Fundament " Überbrücken " und da kommt doch an den Außenseiten viel Spannung auf und irgendwelche Steine/Bleie wollte ich nicht annähen. Daher die Idee mit dem Punktkleben.

LG Peter


----------



## Moderlieschenking (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*

Hallo Peter,

also von der Steilheit her, habe ich auf der einen Seite des Teiches auch eine fast senkrechte
Wand, und auch dort hebt meine UM ohne Kleber.
Wie gesagt, wenn sie gut mit Sand eingerieben ist bekommt die ein enormes Gewicht.
Was ich bei Dir noch als größeres Problem sehe - ist die Kapilarwirkung.
Die Ufermatte wird Dir von Deinem oberen Teich gnadenlos Wasser in den tieferen saugen.
Was vllt. einen Versuch Wert wäre - dass Du die Ufermatten nur aussen mit Sand zum
beschweren einschlämmst und das Mittelstück, das dann ausserhalb des Wassers an
der Dammkrone liegt nicht mit Sand einschlämmst - um die Kapilarwirkung zu unterbinden.
Ich meine bei mir ist ja diese Wirkung erwünscht, aber so wie ich Deine Zeichnung sehe
sind ja unterschiedliche Teichhöhen bei Dir erwünscht.
Ich hoffe Du verstehst was ich meine.

LG Markus


----------



## Piddel (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Was ich bei Dir noch als größeres Problem sehe - ist die Kapilarwirkung.
> Die Ufermatte wird Dir von Deinem oberen Teich gnadenlos Wasser in den tieferen saugen.
> Was vllt. einen Versuch Wert wäre - dass Du die Ufermatten nur aussen mit Sand zum
> beschweren einschlämmst und das Mittelstück, das dann ausserhalb des Wassers an
> ...


Hi Markus,

genau das gilt es zu vermeiden !
Habe immer noch Wasserverlust im alten Teich ( bin aber der Sache näher gekommen ).
Daher muß die UM über dem maximalen Wasserspiegel des bisherigen Teiches liegen damit kein Leersaugen stattfindet.

neue Skizze:   

 

Das Fundament muß "erstmal"  drinne bleiben und daher der ( ungewünschte ) Höhenunterschied.


LG Peter


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*

Hallo Peter,
Deine aktuelle Skizze zur Gestaltung des Übergangs ist meiner Meinung nach nicht perfekt .
Wenn zwischen die überlappend gelegten Folien "Schmutz" gelangt, entsteht ein "Docht".
Dass das passiert, dafür gibt es genug Gründe, die mir einfallen. Da die Kontaktfläche (oder besser "linie") sehr groß ist, müssen es schon ausgeprägte Falten sein, an denen die Undichtigkeit am höchsten ist.
Oder hast Du die Folie zusammengeklebt, und ich habe das überlesen? Die verklebung muss auf keinen Fall perfekt sein, da sie ja oberhalb Wasserniveau ist, nur sollte die Folie an Ort und Stelle bleiben. Mit der Ufermatte wird das schon gelingen. Warum "heftest" Du die Ufermatte nicht mit Innotec an, bis sie sich der Uferform anpasst?


----------



## Piddel (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*

Moin

@Markus:
mit dem Wässern/Einsanden der UM allein wird es wohl nicht reichen um die Dinger vorher in "Form/Kanten" zubringen ?

@Rolf: 
Projekt 2012 steht an - bin noch am planen um Fehler zu vermeiden - erstmal auf Skizze
die alte Folie (rot) liegt schon so auf dem Fundament ( lose mit Holzlatte drauf ) seit Entstehung des Teiches
die neue EPDM ( schwarz) soll über die alte drüber "lappen" ( Holzlattung weg natürlich )  
Abschließend über alles die UM (grün)
Sauberer Untergrund wird natürlich hergestellt beim Bau und dann ? noch die Folien verkleben ?
Mit dem Anheften/Innotec der UM und ggf. der Folien stellenweise war auch meine Idee

Fragt sich noch ob die Ufermatten vorgeformt/gekantet werden können ?

Danke + Grüße
Peter


----------



## Andre 69 (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*

Hallo all !



> Daher muß die UM über dem maximalen Wasserspiegel des bisherigen Teiches liegen damit kein Leersaugen stattfindet.


Nee !
Bei deiner Skizze wird der obere neue Teich abgesaugt ! bis zum Wasserspiegelausgleich !
Die Lücke die du planst an der UM am unteren alten Teich bringt nichts .hier wird nur das Wasser abtropfen !
Wenn du die Lücke am oberen Teich machst klappt das Ganze ! 
Wasser wird hier die Ufermatte aus den unteren Teich auch hochsaugen (gewollter Wasserverlust ? am unteren Teich musst Du aber einplanen)
Hier wird die UM solange Wasser absaugen bis die UM nicht mehr im Wasser hängt ,
hier wird sich der untere Wasserstand also einpegeln !
So kannst Du den Wasserspiegelausgleich verhindern !
LG Andre


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*

Hallo Andre,
da hast Du ganz klar recht - ich stimme Dir zu!
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es vielleicht noch ein paar Meldungen zum Thema Folienüberlappung gäbe. Es gibt ja viele Bachlaufbauer, die ähnliche Anschlüsse an den Teich haben - wie ist Eure Erfahrung?
Mein Eindruck ist, dass Innotec o. ä. zwischen beiden Folien auf der Oberseite "Fundament" nicht schadet, auch wenn es nicht perfekt klebt.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*

Hallo Rolf,
mit der Folienüberlappung das ist gar kein Problem, das hab ich bei mir auch gemacht - 
ohne kleben. Das funktioniert einwandfrei.
@ Peter

Die Ufermatte ist schon recht flexibel und passt sich dem Gelände an.
Andre hat es auch nochmals erwähnt. Die Kapilarwirkung könntest Du nur verhindern
wenn die Ufermatte nicht in den oberen Teich reingeht.
Wieviel Höhenunterschied hast Du da eigentlich?

LG Markus


----------



## frido (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*

Ich habe punktuell mit Innotec verklebt und vielleicht eine halbe Kartusche verbraucht. Mit dem Rest habe ich dann noch die Flansche am Filter verklebt. bis jetzt hat es gut gehalten. Die Variante mit dem Sand einwaschen geht bestimmt auch-habe nachträglich die Ufermatte auf der Pflanzzone und dem Uferwall eingesandet. Jetzt natürlich nur noch aus optischen Gründen und um Pflanzen ein Substrat zu bieten.


----------



## Piddel (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Nee !
> Bei deiner Skizze wird der obere neue Teich abgesaugt ! bis zum Wasserspiegelausgleich !
> Die Lücke die du planst an der UM am unteren alten Teich bringt nichts .hier wird nur das Wasser abtropfen !
> Wenn du die Lücke am oberen Teich machst klappt das Ganze !



Hallo nochmal,

erstmal Danke und ein dickes Lob  für die rege Beteiligung/Hilfestellungen zu meiner Frage ! 

@Andre: ...das habe ich nicht bedacht  und würde wohl so passieren - guter Hinweis !

@Markus: ca.  30 cm im Extremfall wenn der untere Alt-Teich viel Wasser verloren hat  

Hmmm...hätte nicht gedacht, dass die  Eigenschaften der UM so genau beachtet werden müssen.

Grüße in die Runde
Peter


----------



## Piddel (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Hallo all !
> 
> 
> Nee !
> ...




Durch den Hinweis von Andre habe ich folgende Lösung gefunden.......:



 

Im Baumarkt gibt es solche Teppich/Trennprofile aus Kunststoff für billig Geld.
Ich würde die Matten einklemmen und zusätzlich mit Schrauben/Nieten o.ä. sichern ( durchschrauben ) damit nichts wegrutscht.

Dadurch entsteht eine Unterbrechung des Kap....Effektes und die unteren Enden der UM können sogar bis ins Wasser reichen .
Die Matten bleiben dauerfeucht (  können bepflanzt werden ) ohne den Teich leer zu lutschen.

MfG
Peter


----------



## Andre 69 (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*

Hallo Peter !
Ja so geht es !
Aber 2 cm Plastikschiene ist schnell überbrückt , soll heissen Du musst die Schiene immer sauber halten damit nicht doch wieder ein Kap-effekt entstehen kann !
Und optisch nee ,würd ich nicht machen ! Hast ja dann immer eine relativ "harte" Trennlinie zwischen Deinen Teichen ! Wenn Du einen breiteren Streifen dazwischen schaffst ( >5cm)
kannst Du den dann mit einer Bachlauffolie (Folie mit Steinen) abdecken , noch ein  paar größere Stein drauf und gut ist . Oder willst Du den Bereich unbedingt bepflanzen ,weil Du mit der UM arbeitest ? __ Pfennigkraut (glaub so heistt das bei uns , kleine  grüne Blätter an einer "Schnur "aufgefädelt mit kleinen gelben Blüten) überwachsen  ganz schnell die Steinfolie !
Lg Andre


----------



## Piddel (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*

Hallo,

also die UM soll eine möglichst natürliche Trennung bilden. Besser als das nackte Fundament bzw. die Folien die von beiden Seiten zu sehen sein würden.

Bepflanzen wollte ich Ufermatten nach den Vorschlägen von Markus ( ML-King) und natürlich Deko wie Steine und ne Amphore als Wasserspeier.

LG Peter und ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Andre 69 (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ufermatte an Folie verkleben!!!*

Na dann ick wieder !
Peter wenn du die UM auf der Dammkrone trennst und dann mit Angelsehne wieder zusammen kettelst (nähst), natürlich mit Abstand sollte es auch gehen ! Du must halt blos ab und zu (2-3Jahre) eben mal nachschauen damit der Bereich dazwischen nicht verlandet ! Und sich so wieder ein Kap-effekt einstellen kann ! Den Bereich  mit Steinen oder Wurzeln (Auarium,Bach) wegens der Optik wieder abdecken , nichts halt was saugen kann oder sich Sand mit der Zeit ansammeln kann ,denn der wird mit der Zeit auch zu einer "Kappilare" !
Lg Andre
PS : Themen über Bachläufe sollten das Problem bestimmt auch schon mal umrissen haben,zwecks Lösungen hierfür !


----------



## Pett (21. Juli 2016)

Moin, wenn die ufermatte im ufergraben endet im ufergraben aber nur Steine liegen entsteht doch keine dochtwirkung oder doch?


----------

